# Morgan contro Lucarelli e Mariotto: "Rubate lo stipendio"



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Un *Morgan *"on fire" quello visto ieri nella finale di *Ballando Con Le Stelle*. Il concorrente, in coppia con la sua maestra di ballo Alessandra Tripoli, dopo la sconfitta contro Arisa e Vito Coppola che hanno poi vinto la finale contro Bianca Gascoigne e Simone Di Pasquale, *ha tuonato contro i giudici Selvaggia Lucarelli* (che qualche puntata fa aveva avuto un pesante diverbio con il leader dei Bluvertigo) *e Guillermo Mariotto* che hanno votato Arisa: _"*Spero che la prossima edizione voi non ci siate, dovete smettere di rubare lo stipendio al posto di gente che capisce, perché non ci capite nulla*. Io adoro dire queste cose, non vedevo l'ora di ammutolire la Lucarelli. Tutta l'Italia la pensa come me. "._

Il cantante ha poi continuato la polemica sul suo profilo Instagram.


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un *Morgan *"on fire" quello visto ieri nella finale di *Ballando Con Le Stelle*. Il concorrente, in coppia con la sua maestra di ballo Alessandra Tripoli, dopo la sconfitta contro Arisa e Vito Coppola che hanno poi vinto la finale contro Bianca Gascoigne e Simone Di Pasquale, *ha tuonato contro i giudici Selvaggia Lucarelli* (che qualche puntata fa aveva avuto un pesante diverbio con il leader dei Bluvertigo) *e Guillermo Mariotto* che hanno votato Arisa: _"*Spero che la prossima edizione voi non ci siate, dovete smettere di rubare lo stipendio al posto di gente che capisce, perché non ci capite nulla*. Io adoro dire queste cose, non vedevo l'ora di ammutolire la Lucarelli. Tutta l'Italia la pensa come me. "._
> 
> Il cantante ha poi continuato la polemica sul suo profilo Instagram.



ahahaha 

un cantante - ottimo strumentista - fallito che si ricicla ballerino per le
Markette di mamma RAI
Che insulta opinionisti per la loro opinione 

Morgan, dovevi ‘bruciare’
Meno soldi e meno sostanze!!
Avere più senno. La vita ti ha regalato 1000 opportunità e le hai buttate nel cesso tutte.

vergognati


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io adoro dire queste cose, non vedevo l'ora di ammutolire la Lucarelli. Tutta l'Italia la pensa come me. ".[/I]


Per una volta sono d'accordo con lui (anche se temo proprio non sia affatto "tutta" l'Italia). Diciamo che comunque mi fa piacere che qualcuno vada contro l'ex blogger prezzemolina tuttologa che, per motivi a me ignoti, gode di molto credito sui media.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un *Morgan *"on fire" quello visto ieri nella finale di *Ballando Con Le Stelle*. Il concorrente, in coppia con la sua maestra di ballo Alessandra Tripoli, dopo la sconfitta contro Arisa e Vito Coppola che hanno poi vinto la finale contro Bianca Gascoigne e Simone Di Pasquale, *ha tuonato contro i giudici Selvaggia Lucarelli* (che qualche puntata fa aveva avuto un pesante diverbio con il leader dei Bluvertigo) *e Guillermo Mariotto* che hanno votato Arisa: _"*Spero che la prossima edizione voi non ci siate, dovete smettere di rubare lo stipendio al posto di gente che capisce, perché non ci capite nulla*. Io adoro dire queste cose, non vedevo l'ora di ammutolire la Lucarelli. Tutta l'Italia la pensa come me. "._
> 
> Il cantante ha poi continuato la polemica sul suo profilo Instagram.


Casualmente ieri sera mi sono imbattuto nella sua performance, volevo solo dire che la sua maestra di ballo è una gnocca clamorosa


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Casualmente ieri sera mi sono imbattuto nella sua performance, volevo solo dire che la sua maestra di ballo è una gnocca clamorosa


La mia preferita, stupenda la Tripoli. Io andrei a Ballando solo per farmi una delle maestre  . Peccato che non sono un vips.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Casualmente ieri sera mi sono imbattuto nella sua performance, volevo solo dire che la sua maestra di ballo è una gnocca clamorosa


Le ballerine sono quasi tutte gnocche. Anche la Kuzmina ho sempre pensato fosse una di quelle che ti manda al manicomio


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Le ballerine sono quasi tutte gnocche. Anche la Kuzmina ho sempre pensato fosse una di quelle che ti manda al manicomio


Si si vero ma la rossa di Morgan è roba da infarto


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si vero ma la rossa di Morgan è roba da infarto


Le rosse sono roba da infarto per definizione


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Morgan e Lucarelli stavano insieme.
Lui è un Balotelli autodistruttivo


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

vidi qualche sprazzo tempo fa (un bel po di tempo fa mi sa) e mi rimase impressa quella che ballava con Galante (l'ex giocatore)


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vidi qualche sprazzo tempo fa (un bel po di tempo fa mi sa) e mi rimase impressa quella che ballava con Galante (l'ex giocatore)


Giada Lini.


----------

